# Waste water tank probe on 96 Hymer B class



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know where the probes for the gauge on the waste water tank are on mid 90's B class hymer. My gauge is stuck on 3/4 full, so i'm trying to find it to see if the wiring is dodgy.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

There are 4 or 5 sensor stud thingies on the end of the water tank on our Hymer, and to get to them easily I had to take off the side of the seat. The connections on ours were all loose, which caused false readings.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Road Runner 644,

Have just had word with Dave he says you may have grease on those rods giying false reading or the sensor in there may have gone,sounds like you need to get into tank,

He says he doubts it is anything to do with wiring.Good luck


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Hymaway & Hymmi

I have those stud things on the fresh water tank, and been through the problems with them but can't find them on the exterior of the waste tank, which is under the vehicle. So i imagined a probe type sensor perhaps through the top of the tank.

The grease on the probe theory sounds like a possible though, the van had been left a week or two as i hadn't access to where i normally empty it, and left the waste tank full for a while.

So, it's a lovely evening to go for a quick run and let some hot water and bleach slosh around.

Back in a bit, otherwise its under the van and open that inspection hole   

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Dave suggested that,i didn't mention it.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Sorry Roadrunner, I thought you meant the fresh water tank. I will be interested to see how you sort out the waste water sensor as ours never reads less than 1/4 empty (or is that 1/4 full?) Filling the tank with hot water and bleach sounds like a good plan.
I located where the wires for the sensor disapear through the floor to the tank on ours, but decided that to delve any deeper would cause more trouble than good. The tank is double skinned so any stud type sensors like on the fresh water tank would not be visible, if that type is used.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hello - just back from under the van 8O 

I did the "cleaning" run yesterday, with ajax floor cleaner, as Mrs RoadRunner said that was good for shifting grease. I added hot water from the van system and also about 4 kettle fulls of boiling water. When i got back the gauge was reading full scale - i.e. full - so i thought i might have shifted something. But, i emptied the tank tonight and it smelt like a freshly cleaned floor, "pine needle flavour" i think, but all the gauge did was drop back down to 3/4 full.

Well hymmi's Dave mentioned the inspection hole - so , why not?

So i donned my worst jeans and an old fleece and headed under the van to open the inspection hole. The first cap came of really easily and then i realised what you were talking about hymaway, the thing is double insulated like its two tanks, the outside tank, then some polystyrene foam sheets, and the waste tank within the outer tank.

The screw out bung for the inner tank was a real B to get off, and its like one of those ww2 films where they are unscrewing the bit to get the detonator out the bomb. Like, if you do it to quick , or too jerky the bombs gonna go off, or in my case i'm gonna get covered in pine needle smelling goo.

Yeah - you guessed - the bomb went off, it wasn't to bad, but there were a load of bits that i don't remember ever putting in the tank, they didn't smell too bad but i didn't want to think what they were.

I couldn't really see much as the tank is quite low, and you can just about get your head under it, but by now i was wanting to go and get cleaned up, so i have have left the hatches open and will have a go later in the week, when the tank has had a good drying out.

I still can't find out where the wiring goes into the tank for the sensor, and the only place i haven't checked is the wardrobe. So i bet it's in there, as sod's law says so, and the fact that 90% of the wiring is on that side, the control panel is on that side, and i usually fail to grasp simple logic at first, when trying to sort a problem like this out.

So i know a lot more now - I smell of pine needles - but it's still not fixed :roll: 

Dave


----------

